# Tango-Toccata by PETRI MAKKONEN



## Pavexile (28 Авг 2012)

Будьте добры , скиньте пожалуйста ноты на [email protected] !


----------



## acco (29 Апр 2016)

У кого есть ноты Танго-Токкаты выложите сюда в тему 
или на почту скиньте [email protected]


----------



## acco (2 Май 2016)

Нашел. Если кому нужны ноты - Tango-Toccata by PETRI MAKKONEN


----------



## serpodub (2 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте, а почему собственно Танго-токката? Ведь в названии выложенных нот написано Disco-Tango. Я просто пристально за творчеством Макконена не слежу, думал мало-ли что-то новое появилось. Disco-Tango вроде уже было на форуме, у меня лежат скачанные, по случаю, ноты с более удачной сканировкой. На всякий случай - перевыложу.


----------



## Bondarenko (3 Май 2016)

Диско-танго и танго-токката - это разные пьесы. Танго-токката посвежее гораздо. В ютубе Зябко играл... Кому надо - могу выслать ноты.


----------



## serpodub (3 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте, если есть возможность, вышлете пожалуйста мне танго-токкату на [email protected]
Спасибо.


----------



## serpodub (4 Май 2016)

Всё получил, спасибо большое за нотки.


----------



## MaksFucktor (4 Май 2016)

Bondarenko писал:


> Диско-танго и танго-токката - это разные пьесы. Танго-токката посвежее гораздо. В ютубе Зябко играл... Кому надо - могу выслать ноты


Будьте добры и мне вышлите, пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## omela58 (5 Май 2016)

serpodub писал:


> Здравствуйте, если есть возможность, вышлете пожалуйста мне танго-токкату на [email protected]dex.ru
> Спасибо.


----------



## omela58 (5 Май 2016)

И мне,пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## Bondarenko (5 Май 2016)

Давайте лучше так...


----------

